# [OFF-TOPPIC] router wireless

## esteban_conde

Tengo un router wireless que es con el que me conecto habitualmente a internet, mi ISP es Telefonica que como bien sabreis (Claro que solo los de España) es la más cara con bastante diferencia y teoricamente la más segura, sabido esto sigo contandoos lo que me pasa desde hace un par de dias aunque anteriormente me ha pasado unas cuantas veces.

Me conecto por la mañana y puedo navegar sin problemas aunque hay veces que se retrasa en mostrar algunas paginas y casi siempre es culpa de la conexion que me dan pues si hago ping a un DNS de telefonica en ese momento casi siempre me da no encontrado, pero a partir de las 22 horas eso ya se vuelve un infierno, temblando estoy de acabar el post pues casi seguro que en este mismo momento estoy sin conexion.

El caso es que he llamado a telefonica y me dicen que es culpa del router inalambrico que como no es de los que venden ellos pues que no me puede ayudar a configurarlo (si estuviera mal configurado, no podria conectarme nunca, creo yo) y para demostrarme que esta mal configurado me ha hecho poner el router monopuesto que traen ellos cuando contratas que por supuesto va con cable y he tenido que conectarme con el portatil y con W$ pues el de sobremesa es un lio llevarle hasta donde tengo el router y ha funcionado a la primera, claro que he estado probando un par de minutos y si prolongo un poco es casi seguro que se me vaya igual que el router inalambrico.

Si a alguno de vosotros os pasó alguna vez algo parecido, y me podeis ayudar a descartar cosas me vendrá muy bien vuestra opinión pues no me puedo creer lo de la mala configuración pues ya digo que a veces por largos periodos de tiempo conectado no me ha dado ni un problema, con emerge casi nunca se me ha cortado y iwconfig me da que tengo una tasa de conexion del 80% con el router vamos que con el 20% ya se navega regular lo que lleva a descartar que fisicamente esté averiado, y el cable rj11 esta bien anclado.

En fin si necesitais más datos no teneis mas que pedirmelos.

Gracias.

----------

## achaw

Yo soy usuario de Telefonica  tambien (de Argentina) y te puedo decir que su servicio parece ser bastante malo en cualquier parte del mundo. Tambien tengo un router inalambrico, con la de sobremesa (Gentoo) con cable y el portatil (Ubuntu) con wifi, sin problemas ambos a pesar de las constantes caidas y bajas del ISP. Nunca busque ningun router en particular, fui y compre uno economico (Encore) y lo puse a andar, por lo que imagino que las excusas de la empresa, son para vender hardware.

Mi pregunta es: Tienes bajo rendimiento con ambos o solo con el de sobremesa? De que manera se conectan ambas PC?

Saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

 *echaw wrote:*   

> Mi pregunta es: Tienes bajo rendimiento con ambos o solo con el de sobremesa? De que manera se conectan ambas PC?
> 
> 

 

Pues no sabria decirte porque la roseta del telefono y el spliter llegan hasta el salon y ahi es donde tengo el router, la habitación donde tengo el sobremesa está a uno siete metros y capta el 80% de la señal lo cual está muy bien y no me ha impedido acceder a internet hasta ahora, en una ocasion parecida a la de ahora (Por cierto he entrado en internet a la primera, me he metido al foro, he visto tu mensaje y he tenido que salir unos 20 minutos, al volver me he pusto a escribir el mensaje y me ha abierto la ventana instantaneo, cuando en situaciones similares por la tarde se pone vago, vago...) me metí en el router y entre varias opciones que tiene para salir y salvar está la de restaurar los valores por defecto el router, y me quedé sin conexion, para arreglarlo tuve que poner el portatil al lado y conectar el cable a uno de los cuatro puertos que tiene este router para configurar el acceso a internet (ppoE/ppoA) que me la habia cambiado y por eso no autenticaba ni por supuesto me dejaba entrar al router desde el Desktop y la verdad es que estando bien la conexion no he visto diferencias significativas entre ambos tipos de conexión pero ya digo el tiempo empleado en ver eso ha sido poco.

A mi me parece que router sigue siendo valido y que no hay por que cambiarlo, achaco el mal funcionamiento a que a pesar de que me dijo que en mi zona tienen dos modalidades una para 6Mb y otra para 30Mb cuando hay muchas conexiones activas no mandan caudal suficiente ni para atender un nodo de 3Mb como el mio.

Aprovecho el post aunque se va a hacer muy largo de leer para llamar la atencion a algun usuario del foro que viva en Alcorcon (Madrid) y mas concreto de cerca de Alcalde Garcia Aranda con Polvoranca para decirme si le pasa algo parecido a lo que me pasa y no importa si es usuario de telefonica o no simplemente que me diga si sabe como anda ONO o algun otro ISP pues no en vano el apellido del mio es Timofonica y voy a buscar una alternativa.

Gracias por la atención.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> si hago ping a un DNS de telefonica en ese momento casi siempre me da no encontrado

 

ese debe ser el problema : si no puedes resolver una ip, no puedes navegar.

Como te dice achaw, comprueba si es te pasa desde cualquier máquina y si tienes posibilidad de conectar una máquina por rj45, comprueba que desde ahi pasa lo mismo para descartar que sea algo de la red wifi. 

Quizás la forma mas rápida de comprobar si efectivamente es un problema de resolución es probar con otros servidores como los de opendns p.ej. Yo los uso y me van bastante bien:

208.67.222.222

208.67.220.220

saluetes

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Esteban wrote:*   

> Me conecto por la mañana y puedo navegar sin problemas aunque hay veces que se retrasa en mostrar algunas paginas y casi siempre es culpa de la conexion que me dan pues si hago ping a un DNS de telefonica en ese momento casi siempre me da no encontrado, pero a partir de las 22 horas eso ya se vuelve un infierno, temblando estoy de acabar el post pues casi seguro que en este mismo momento estoy sin conexion. 

 

Pego lo de arriba para asgurarme que se lee en el contexto, al hacer ping a los DNS de telefonica que son los que encuentra el router intento averiguar si funcionan por que si no lo hacen no van a poder resolver ningun nombre y pues ni siquiera accedo a ellos para que me los resuelvan, ahi detecto que no estoy conectado a internet, sin embargo al router sigo llegando sin problemas y la red local es plenamente operativa (portatil y sobremesa los dos con dos tarjetas wireless y normal de cable UTP).

En realidad me gustaria descartar del todo que el router este averiado y/o mal configurado siempre queda una pequeña duda y por otro lado aunque hay mucha propaganda de ISPs (tanta que ya corto el telefono, con un estamos servidos) en realidad no se como andan estas cosas por mi zona, mi hija tiene tambien este ISP en Madrid (capital) y me dice que le va muy bien y que le han aumentado el caudal de 3Mb a 6 sin pedirlo, en realidad vive a 9 Km de mi casa, de ahi que quiera aproximar mas la zona.

Gracias por leerme.

----------

## chumi

Si cuando no te responden los DNS tienes acceso a toda tu red local (resto de equipos y router), creo que podrias probar un par de cosas, mas que nada para eliminar posibilidades. De entrada, realizar ping a otra IP de internet que conozcas, para ver si el fallo es culpa del servidor de DNS o del acceso a Internet , por ejemplo a 194.224.58.10 (www.telefonica.es). Ten en cuenta que muchos servidores no responden al ping, así que prueba algunos y apúntate las direcciones de los que contesten cuando te funcione la red. Si estos tampoco te contestan, el problema será de acceso a Internet, y si contestan... Prueba a cambiar los DNS.

Si el problema es de acceso a Internet, lo que más pistas te puede dar son los parámetros de la conexión ADSL, que deberían estar visibles en algún lugar del router, ya sea via web o telnet. Como parámetros importantes puedes encontar: Atenuación y relación señal/ruido, velocidad a la que ha sincronizado el modem y, muy importante, frames erroneas (corregidas y que no ha sido posible corregir). Según lo que observes, puedes realizar la misma prueba con el router monopuesto y ver los mismos parámetros, para ver si el culpable puede ser el router.

Por ejemplo, estos son los datos de mi conexión (más que nada para que veas qué debes buscar en tu router):

```
SNR Margin (dB):     18.9      28.0 

Attenuation (dB):    21.5     14.0 

Output Power (dBm):    11.9     19.7 

Attainable Rate (Kbps):    9760     1040 

Rate (Kbps):    6016     320 

K (number of bytes in DMT frame):    189     11 

R (number of check bytes in RS code word):    14     16 

S (RS code word size in DMT frame):    1     16 

D (interleaver depth):    64     4 

 

Super Frames:    2929286     2929284 

Super Frame Errors:    0     0 

RS Words:    199191514     12449457 

RS Correctable Errors:    359     0 

RS Uncorrectable Errors:    0     N/A 

HEC Errors:    0     0 

OCD Errors:    0     0 

LCD Errors:    0     0 

ES Errors    0     0 
```

Espero que tengas suerte, no es fácil lidiar con las operadoras  :Sad: 

Saludos!!

----------

## esteban_conde

 *chumi wrote:*   

> realizar ping a otra IP de internet que conozcas, para ver si el fallo es culpa del servidor de DNS o del acceso a Internet , por ejemplo a 194.224.58.10 (www.telefonica.es). 

 

Eso lo he hecho hasta con los servidores de bind (/var/bind/named.ca) y cuando funcionan los 80.58.61.250-254 funcionan todos (aunque ese no sea un condicionante pues la IP directa no necesita DNSs el ping funcione pero es una forma de ver si salgo de la red local) y por supuesto la resolucion de nombres, el problema sigo pensando que está en la centralita que mi conex se desconfigura en donde quiera que sea ¿Podria ser en patch panel o no se existe eso ya?, vamos que no creo que sea cosa del router y si es el router es por que ellos han cambiado algo en la centralita que deja mi router obsoleto y la solucion que me dan es venderme un router configurado para que funcione solo con w$ (ayer me dijo que si no era con el monopuesto y w$ no me iban a ayudar).

En fin sigue en pie lo de los Alcorconeros aunque no tengo mucha fe en que haya respuestas pues el 50% de los vecinos son telefonicos y no van a tirar piedras a su tejado.

Gracias.

----------

## Txema

¿Has descartado ya que sea cosa del router o del wifi?

Si puedes, usa un cable para conectar al router y pruebalo durante un día, si así también falla, a ver si puedes conseguirte algún router  distinto y lo pruebas.

Incluso podrías intentar hacer la conexión directamente desde un PC usando un cable directo al router y configurándolo como bridge, luego configuras pppoe en el PC e intentas conectarte.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Incluso podrías intentar hacer la conexión directamente desde un PC usando un cable directo al router y configurándolo como bridge, luego configuras pppoe en el PC e intentas conectarte.

 

¿Ese tipo de conexion usa nat? Al reves si lo he hecho me he conectado via wifi con el PC y he conectado un portatil sin tarjeta wireless al PC por la ethernet de cable y activando nat e ipforward el PC me ha hecho las funciones de router para entrar a internet desde el portatil (Creo que es lo contrario de lo que tu me propones), no obstante el dilema en este momento es que ahora me va bastante bien la conexion y a la noche seguramente me falle ¿es posible que el router se estropee por la noche y se arregle solo por la mañana?.

Esto hace unos dias que me viene ocurriendo y me mosquea pues ya tendrian que haberme puesto los 6Mb y el router que tengo creo que soportaria hasta la conexión de 30Mb sin problemas, asi que no se si pensar que di con un novato y me ha hecho comerme el coco cuando son ellos la causa del problema y él no supo verlo.

----------

## Txema

Sí, exactamente a eso me refería, ¿y conectado de esa forma te daba fallos?

Convendría que revisaras los valores de SNR de forma más o menos constante, a ver si lo que pasa es que por las noches se satura tu central, lo que hace que baje mucho el SNR, volviéndo la conexión extremadamente inestable. Yo por ejemplo cuando veo que está cerca o por debajo de 7.0 reinicio la conexión porque si no funciona a ratos.

----------

## esteban_conde

```
ADSL Status

 

ADSL status shows the ADSL physical layer status.

 

ADSL Firmware Version:    6.00.01.00 - 6.00.01.00 - 6.00.04.00 Annex A - 01.07.2b - 0.54

ADSL Software Version:    V3.01B01T01.GE.20060821

Line State    Connected

Modulation    ADSL_G.dmt

Annex Mode    Annex A

Max Tx Power    -38 dBm/Hz

 

Item

   

Downstream

   

Upstream

   

Unit

SNR Margin

   

10

   

20

   

dB

Line Attenuation

   

42

   

22

   

dB

Data Rate

   

2592

   

320
```

salida de iwconfig:

```
mimaquina esteban # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

ra0       RT2500 Wireless  ESSID:"Conceptronic"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:80:5A:37:6C:2F   

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:0 dBm   

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality=80/100  Signal level:-70 dBm  Noise level:-79 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

eth0      no wireless extensions.

```

Por si te dice algo que yo no vea

Gracias.

----------

## esteban_conde

La verdad es que se escapa de mis conocimientos este tema, resulta que ya harto de que se me cortara ayer volví a llamar al servicio tecnico y me digeron lo mismo que me habia dicho el tecnico que me atendio el dia antes, a saber que tengo una IP dinamica y que cada vez que me conecto me la cambia (normal, para eso es dinamica) pero que a mi me da conectado en las pruebas que hago en router y sin embargo no se engancha a internet ¿problema de ellos o del router?.

Cuando acabé de hablar, dialogar, gritar, colgué y me lleve el router monopuesto con el portatil a donde tengo la conexión y se enganchó a la primera no entre en el router por que alli está la tele y estaba estorbando pero ahora mismo son las 8:23 de la mañana y estoy conectado desde el desktop con el router inalambrico (el que segun ellos no vale por que se le da ina IP pero no entra a internet) ¿puedo fiarme de lo que me dicen? lo haria si no fuese por ahora sí, luego no, mas bien creo que dan mas IP de las que realmente pueden servir y le echan la culpa al router (el cual si lo sustituyes por uno de los que ellos tienen a disposicion de los clientes, pagando claro y por supuesto si viene un tecnico, pagando tambien va funcionar).

Me voy a volver maquiavelico (solo pensando mal) ¿no será que mira tu que casualidad, van a optener IP-buena los de ellos e IP-mala los que ellos quieran.

Mi router es un Conceptronic C54APRA2+ que en su pagina de especificaciones dice que soporta una conexion a internet de hasta 24Mb, ahora mismo tengo 3Mb del duo, en agosto pasado que lo silicité ya estaba la oferta duo con 6Mb y segun ellos en mi zona no se podia poner por la distancia a la centralita, ahora por lo visto sí pero ya veis la que lian.

En vista de lo que considero un abuso y para abreviar si alguno se sabe algun método para:

1º)cambiar la linea telefonica a otro operador que funcione en Alcorcon y de paso que me sirva Internet, de forma que no se quite la que tengo hasta que esté operativa la otra.

2º)lugar y forma de denuciar esta situación de indefensión independientemente del paso anterior.

Le quedaria agradecido de que me lo esplicara como a un niño.

Gracias por leer el tocho.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

MAC Address Esteban:

Puede ser que estén registrando sus equipos por MAC Address (que explicado como para niños es un número único que diferencia una interface de red de otra, se supone que no puede haber dos repetidos en todo el mundo y para eso hay un ente regulador que asigna rangos de direcciones MAC por fabricante).

Mi router de cablemodem tiene su dirección MAC registrada en el ISP y si lo cambio por otro, el otro no funciona a menos que haga spoof (falsificación) de la MAC address, por que hecha la ley, hecha la trampa.

En Argentina ninguno de los proveedores de internet ADSL registra por MAC los equipos que provee, desconozco como será en tu caso pero podría ser una posibilidad.

He leído todo el hilo muy por encima y me queda la sensación de que te estás enredando mucho. Tantas pruebas después todavía no sabes si los DNS de tu ISP se caen o no...

No es muy complicado el asunto, tenes que determinar algunas cosas:

- Cuando se cae la conexión, te responde ping google.com?

- En caso de que no, te responde ping 209.13.167.227?

- En caso de que si, si usas algún DNS como el que sugiere gringo, responde ping google.com?

```
echo "nameserver 208.67.222.222" > /etc/resolv.conf

ping google.com
```

Salud!

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Puede ser que estén registrando sus equipos por MAC Address (que explicado como para niños es un número único que diferencia una interface de red de otra, se supone que no puede haber dos repetidos en todo el mundo y para eso hay un ente regulador que asigna rangos de direcciones MAC por fabricante).
> 
> 

 

Lo que necesitaba que me explicaran como a un niño es como denunciar sin liarme pues en un momento dado puede ser tan difícil e incongruente como lo que me pasa con Telefonica (claro que hay cosas que dejarlas pasar es peor).

Hoy he vuelto a llamar al servicio tecnico pues anoche a las dos y media (hora española) no habia sido capaz de lograr que conectara, se caen DNS que por supuesto conozco los más nuevos de Telefonica y se me va la conexion en caliente, es decir estoy en una página intento abrir un link y se demora o no sale si hago ping a la IP directamente de uno o de los tres DNS que se de memoria la respuesta traducida es o host desconocido o no encontrado, pero ya digo esto me pasa solamente por las tardes.

Bueno por fin esta mañana un tecnico me ha dado una explicación cual puede ser la causa que del problema en horas en las cuales se conecta mucho personal y dice que no seria mala idea cambiar el canal, lo tenia en el canal 6 y hasta ahora ha ido bien pero claro si todo el mundo se conecta por ese canal resulta que sin usar todo el ancho de banda que tengamos para tirar saturamos la linea (esperemos que sea eso, pues con cambiar e ir probando).

 *Quote:*   

> mimaquina esteban # iwlist ra0 channel
> 
> ra0       11 channels in total; available frequencies :
> 
>           Channel 01 : 2.412 GHz
> ...

 

 esos son los canales que me permite mi tarjeta de red, el router creo que tiene hasta veinte.

----------

## Txema

O no has entendido del todo al técnico o no tiene ni pajolera de lo que está hablando.

Efectivamente si todos tus vecinos tienen router wireless y se conectan a la misma hora usando el mismo canal, que por defecto suelen venir todos iguales, pues hay interferencias y se pueden "tirar" unos a otros, (interferencias entre los PC y los distintos routers, que no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con la saturación del ancho de banda disponible en tu central, que eso sí es culpa del ISP), así que prueba con canales alejados, el 1, el 6 y el 11, si esto lo soluciona dejalo en ese canal y ya está, no es normal que la gente cambie esto (porque no lo conocen) así que seguirá funcionando.

Saludos.

P.D: los canales los tienes que cambiar en el router

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Has dicho mas arriba que tu red local sigue funcionando cuando la conexión se cae. Esto implicaría que ambos enlaces, el cableado y el inalámbrico en ese momento dado funcionan bien simultáneamente por mas que no puedas salir a internet.

Con eso solo ya podrías ir descartando lo de cambiar de canal el router. No debería tener nada que ver una cosa con la otra.

Te quedan dos posibilidades: Tu ISP falla o tu router falla.

Se puede descartar el router cambiándolo por otro o aliviándolo un poco si es de los que levantan temperatura. 

La mejor prueba es sacarle la tapa de arriba al router (y si te animas y dispones de las herramientas necesarias adosarle un disipador de alumino a todo lo que caliente dentro del mismo) y ver si bajando la temperatura del aparatito un poco los cortes no se vuelven tan pronunciados.

Pudiendo descartar que no sea el router lo que falla, entonces si, denuncia todo lo que quieras que estarás en lo cierto.

Salud!

----------

## esteban_conde

```
LAN

   MAC Address    00:80:5A:37:6C:2E    

   IP Address    192.168.121.1    

   Subnet Mask    255.255.255.0    

   DHCP Server    Disabled    

   NAT    Enabled    

WAN

   Virtual Circuit       

   Status    Connected    

   Connection Type    pppoe    

   IP Address    81.37.41.166     

   Subnet Mask    255.255.255.255     

   Default Gateway    192.168.153.1     

   DNS Server    80.58.61.250    

```

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Con eso solo ya podrías ir descartando lo de cambiar de canal el router. No debería tener nada que ver una cosa con la otra. 

 

Pues eso creia yo antes pero resulta que hoy estoy navegando estupendamente despues de cambiar el canal.

Gracias.

----------

